# UserCP/PM/Notifications changes



## Chris (Apr 27, 2008)

The top right menu has been changed up a bit. There's now a dropdown for all of your notifications, which should make it easier for folks to see things like new friend requests.







User CP has also been moved back to the main navigation section.

Tested in IE, FF and Opera. If you have problems seeing/loading the new dropdown, please let me know and include what browser/version you're using.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 27, 2008)

Does it not show up unless you have a new notification? Because I'm not seeing it in Safari v.3.1 in OSX 10.4.11


----------



## Chris (Apr 27, 2008)

Hmm, good question. Lemme bust out Mr. T.


----------



## Scott (Apr 27, 2008)

So the drop down menu is only there if you have a *new* notification? So to get back to your PM box, you have to go through the User CP, right?



Edit: AHhhh ninjas


----------



## Tester (Apr 27, 2008)

Should be fixed now, my bad. I make all new edits admin-only while I work on them, and just forgot to change it so that everyone else could see it.


----------



## Chris (Apr 27, 2008)

Also, nobody really gives a shit about the whole "last visited" thing, but I needed something on that line to fill the space so that it formats correctly. If anyone has any ideas on what'd be a better/more useful fit there, let me know.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's what I'm seeing now:






Not clickable or anything, no drop-down. This normal?


----------



## Chris (Apr 27, 2008)

It does swap to just a count of your total messages if you have zero new notifications, fyi.

Edit: Lemme see if I can get it to be permanent.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 27, 2008)

Chris said:


> Also, nobody really gives a shit about the whole "last visited" thing, but I needed something on that line to fill the space so that it formats correctly. If anyone has any ideas on what'd be a better/more useful fit there, let me know.



Possibly something to do with the last thread you posted in, so people can pick up where they left off if they choose? I would say something to do with post count or rep, but that's just encouraging the kind of thing we try to avoid


----------



## Chris (Apr 27, 2008)

Chris said:


> It does swap to just a count of your total messages if you have zero new notifications, fyi.
> 
> Edit: Lemme see if I can get it to be permanent.



Alright, if you DO have a notification, you'll see the dropdown. If you don't, you'll just get a count of your messages, which is now clickable.

Edit: *and will bring you to your Inbox.


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 27, 2008)

Just to let you know if you didn't already, this works fine in Safari and Camino (which it should as Camino is Firefox based) on the Mac (OSX 10.4, but that should make much of a difference)

Oh and might want to add you have to wait for the entire page to load before you can click it. Not a problem for those with uber fast connections and those using Pipelining enabled browsers, but on those days it takes a bit to load a page, you gotta wait to click.


----------



## Chris (Apr 27, 2008)

Just sent you a test PM, Aaron.


----------



## Chris (Apr 27, 2008)

So to recap.

New PM/friend request/etc gets you the dropdown:






No new notifications gets you a count of your messages which takes you to your Inbox:


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 27, 2008)

Very tasty addition, I like it


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 27, 2008)

Chris said:


> Just sent you a test PM, Aaron.



 Yep, fully functional.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Apr 27, 2008)

Works for me!


----------



## Groff (Apr 28, 2008)

I like the new dropdown system, It's nifty!




Chris said:


> Also, nobody really gives a shit about the whole "last visited" thing, but I needed something on that line to fill the space so that it formats correctly. If anyone has any ideas on what'd be a better/more useful fit there, let me know.



Here's my ideas:

1) Recent Threads Started By User
2) The Firesoul Video
3) Random Thumbnail From Their User Gallery
4) A Link To 'Shannon And Donnie Take On The Urban Jungle"
5) A Mail Icon As A Quick Link To Send User A PM

That's all I got.


----------



## Stitch (Apr 28, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> I like the new dropdown system, It's nifty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I vote for number two.


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 28, 2008)

Chris said:


> Also, nobody really gives a shit about the whole "last visited" thing, but I needed something on that line to fill the space so that it formats correctly. If anyone has any ideas on what'd be a better/more useful fit there, let me know.



A picture of me!


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 28, 2008)

Chris said:


> Also, nobody really gives a shit about the whole "last visited" thing, but I needed something on that line to fill the space so that it formats correctly. If anyone has any ideas on what'd be a better/more useful fit there, let me know.



Perhaps a note of the last forum you viewed or something? Still nothing id pay too much attention to, but just tossing out ideas should you like something better than that 
[edit]
ooh the firesoul one could be fun as a temporary fix until you figure something else out 
I like the send a new pm thing though personally


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2008)

I vote for #4.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 28, 2008)

Rick said:


> I vote for #4.



this.


----------



## Stitch (May 2, 2008)

Chris - you were asking for suggestions of what to put up there.

How about the amount of people in the chatroom? I've noticed that the chatroom usage is dramatically dropped (I've not seen anyone in a while in there) and perhaps seeing that there are three or four people in there might inspore people to drop in like they used to.


[action=Stitch]is trying to be constructive so Chris doesn't shout at him [/action]


----------



## Groff (May 2, 2008)

Yeah, I kinda miss seeing if anyone was in the chat room. It was fun to pop in once in a while.


----------



## ibznorange (May 4, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Yeah, I kinda miss seeing if anyone was in the chat room. It was fun to pop in once in a while.




thats a really good idea actually. I never bother with the chatroom since people were rarely in there, but if you could see that there IS someone in there (when there actually is of course ) id be in more. When i have gone in its been when i saw the old "4 people in chat" thing


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2008)

Suggestion noted, but it won't be going in that spot.


----------



## Makelele (May 4, 2008)

You can see that there are people in there. It's on the forum frontpage under who's online.


----------



## Stitch (May 4, 2008)

Makelele said:


> You can see that there are people in there. It's on the forum frontpage under who's online.





We know that, its the fact taht you used to get a notice whatever page of the forum you were on...now you have to check the main forum page, and how often do you do that AND look at the whole thing?


----------



## Makelele (May 4, 2008)

Stitch said:


> We know that, its the fact taht you used to get a notice whatever page of the forum you were on...now you have to check the main forum page, and how often do you do that AND look at the whole thing?



Quite often actually. 

 right back at you.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 28, 2008)

I miss the shoutbox.


----------



## Groff (May 29, 2008)

Chris said:


> Suggestion noted, but it won't be going in that spot.



What about putting the number of people in the chatroom next to the link at the top of the site, in parenthesis? (isn't that how it used to be?)


----------

